# Sausage & Meat Curing Recipe Template w/Scaling & Calculators......



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

Below is a spreadsheet recipe template that I put together, I thought that some folks may find it useful.

It includes three types of scaling and additional calculators.

*It's intended to be used with gram measurements only for best accuracy, especially when scaling.* 

*An accurate gram scale should be used (preferably high resolution.)*

Before starting, click “File” in the upper left and then “Save as...” (or equivalent) to name the new spreadsheet and save the original template.

The green column is the batch multiplier...change the number in the upper green box (cell G3) to take the numbers in the base recipe “Amount” column and multiple them by cell G3 to get the scaled ingredient amounts. Example multipliers, "0.5" for half a batch, "2" to double the batch, etc. etc. etc.

The yellow column is the meat weight scaler, enter the weight of meat on hand in to the upper yellow box (cell G4) to  take the numbers in the base recipe “Amount” column and multiple them by cell G4 to get the scaled ingredient amounts.

There's a Baker's Percents column to the right as an additional scaling option.

The spreadsheet was created in LibreOffice Calc (*.ods) and converted to Microsoft Excel (*.xls). I don't have Microsoft Excel (I absolutely HATE Microsoft) to check for formatting errors, so some formatting errors are possible. I've included both files and screenshots to confirm the formatting.

I've also included a sample recipe in the same file to demonstrate some of the options.

*Please inform me of any errors.*

Any and all feedback is welcome.

*Please let me know what you think.*



Here's a screen shot of the template:













G6IW3WI.png



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Mar 19, 2013








Here's a screenshot of the example recipe:













6q488K8.png



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Mar 19, 2013






In the above example the the scalers are used as well as the cure calculator. The cure calculator was used to to adjust the salt in the recipe to 1.8%, the 15.66 grams of salt from the calculator was entered into the "Amount" column of the base recipe.

*Click to download template in LibreOffice/OpenOffice .ods format (Recommended.)*

*Click to download template in Microsoft Excel .xls format.*

Check, double-check and triple-check all recipes for safety and accuracy.

Have fun!

~Martin


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you Martin, my wife wants me to print out and organize the recipes I've saved. I'll try to convert them as I go over them.


----------



## diesel (Mar 19, 2013)

You rock Martin! 

Can't even begin to explain how much time you have saved me.  Well I guess you already know.  This is a nice tool for the belt.

I just typed in the numbers for the last batch of my home cured bacon and they look correct.

great idea and thanks

Aaron.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 19, 2013)

I see they got it working Martin, that's good.

Thanks for sharing this, I know it will be a big help to many!


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome Martin!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Thank you Martin, my wife wants me to print out and organize the recipes I've saved. I'll try to convert them as I go over them.







Diesel said:


> You rock Martin!
> Can't even begin to explain how much time you have saved me.  Well I guess you already know.  This is a nice tool for the belt.
> 
> I just typed in the numbers for the last batch of my home cured bacon and they look correct.
> ...



You're welcome.


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> *I see they got it working Martin, that's good.*
> Thanks for sharing this, I know it will be a big help to many!



Thanks.

I don't think they turned on attachments here, the linked files are hosted on my Ubuntu One account.


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> Awesome Martin!!



Thanks!


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 19, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't think thy turned on attachments here, the linked files are hosted on my Ubuntu One account.
> 
> ...



Oh well at least you got it working, that's good!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you kindly sir! Very much appreciated!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Martin, this general template is very helpful!!!!!

One more thing to remember is don't get volume measurements like fluid ounces confused with actual weight ounces when trying to convert from English/Imperial to Metric.  A cup of "X" may not necessarily weigh 8 ounces, a quarter cup 2 ounces, etc...

Example - two cups of flour will actually weigh about 8 ounces, but it will fill 16 fluid ounces volume (a two cup measure).  And to make matters more confusing, different milling fineness and if the flour is sifted or not can change that even more. That is one reason why physical weights are always more accurate than volume. 

Another great thing about metric recipes is it makes working with recipes posted in "percent" instead of volume easy to figure out and adjust for different weights of meats.  This method is apparently very popular in Great Brittan, Australia and the EU.  If you visit other forums you will see a lot of recipes posted in percent and grams as the general rule (not that I'm recommending anybody stray from SMF, but there is a big world of ideas out there).

Here is a link to the USDA food nutrition database if you don't know the weight per volume of a given spice (or other ingredient for that matter).  Just search by item and you should find the info you need.  You can often find this on the USDA nutrition label on the product, but not all have the actual weight per serving like the database does.

http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/search/list#

Here is an example of Onion Powder.  Their database shows a teaspoon of onion powder will weigh 2.4 grams and a tablespoon 6.9 grams.  There is other data about the chemical and nutritional makeup, but the weights are what you want.  You can even change the volume to get new weights as I did in this screen capture, ie... 3 1/2 tablespoons weighs 24.15 grams.  If you had a recipe that called for 1 cup of onion powder, 1 cup is 16 tablespoons, so change the tablespoon value to 16 to get the weight of 1 cup of onion powder in grams (110.4 grams per cup).  Then you can work with Martin's template.













usda chart.jpg



__ dward51
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## doctord1955 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank You Sir!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm putting together a chart of volume to gram conversions for the most common herbs and spices used in sausage making and meat curing along with recommend amounts to start with when formulating new recipes. It should be done soon.

~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

re: USDA Nutrition Database

I use the nutrition database frequently because I'm on a somewhat restricted diet.
I've found a lot of errors and have pointed them out to the folks there several times, so take what they list with a grain of salt.
The USDA doesn't generate all the data.

Quoting part ofan email from them:

"Our data comes from the *scientific literature*, *food companies* and *contracts sponsored by USDA*."


~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 19, 2013)

Martin....thank you so much for doing this!  Gonna help out bunches!

Kat


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> re: USDA Nutrition Database
> 
> I use the nutrition database frequently because I'm on a somewhat restricted diet.
> I've found a lot of errors and have pointed them out to the folks there several times, so take what they list with a grain of salt.
> ...


So another "you might be able to trust our data, but then again you might not" project funded by our tax dollars.   Great......


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

Yup!!!!!

A $55 billion dollar a year USDA budget just isn't enough!!!!!!!!

We're just not paying enough, more taxes will solve everything!!!!!!

God help us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice and handy Martin....  thanks...   Dave


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice Martin thanks.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 20, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Very nice Martin thanks.






JP61 said:


> Thank you kindly sir! Very much appreciated!






doctord1955 said:


> Thank You Sir!!






KathrynN said:


> Martin....thank you so much for doing this!  Gonna help out bunches!
> 
> Kat






DaveOmak said:


> Nice and handy Martin....  thanks...   Dave



You're welcome.

~Martin


----------



## jarhead (Mar 20, 2013)

That is a great tool Martin.

I've got about 10 sausage recipes that I'm gonna put on it.

My life should be much easier.

Thank you.


----------



## jarhead (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know if anybody else is using Evernote for their recipes, but I am so happy that it works with it.

Save as an XLT file, copy and paste it into a New Note. It will show up as an attachment. Click on it and it works great.

BTW, I'm using an Android Tablet (Samsung Galaxy 7 Tab) for retrieving and using for my cookbook.

I use my laptop for any editing of Evernote. It is a great FREE Program.

Thanks again Mr Dog (Martin)


----------



## humdinger (Mar 21, 2013)

Martin/Dave, Thanks for the info. I will use it!

Our midwest grocery chain Meijer has Black Angus Choice Eye of round roast on sale this week for $2.99/lb so I am sailing head first into a jerky making weekend! Sausages with my gramps is coming soon too.


----------



## smokint (Mar 22, 2013)

This is great, Thanks for sharing, Martin

Troy


----------



## navier (Mar 22, 2013)

Was all set to dive into trying sausage making but after seeing this calculator I am know more confused then ever.

Is this something a new sausage maker should try to learn to use?

Nav


----------



## jarhead (Mar 22, 2013)

navier said:


> Was all set to dive into trying sausage making but after seeing this calculator I am know more confused then ever.
> 
> Is this *something a new sausage maker should try to learn to use?*
> 
> Nav


Yes. You may have to figure out your recipes and convert them to grams, but well worth it.

I only have about 10 Favorite Recipes and most were already converted. I didn't do them all. LOL


----------



## dward51 (Mar 22, 2013)

X2 on the Yes!!!

Only have to convert them once, and then you can scale them up or down very simply.  You might want to invest $25 in a good gram scale that will measure down to 0.01 grams if you do small batches though.  Also make sure it comes with calibration weights or if not, buy a set also.


----------



## jarhead (Mar 22, 2013)

You will need a good scale as mentioned. My check weight cost me $0.05

A nickle weighs 5 grams 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Pennies weigh 2.5 grams. Go with the newest and best you can find.

Calibration weights are expensive.


----------



## navier (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the scale already. In Canada so metric is already sort of familiar. Well for the young ones anyway. Metric was introduced way after I was done schooling. Seems funny when II have the kids try to help with cooking or construction they haven't a clue with ounces and pounds or inch and feet.

Anyway. will be purchasing my meat grinder and maybe a 5 pound stuffer when I head down to NC to see my sister there. Hell of a lot cheaper state side. Also will need to get some cure 1 as it is rather tough finding it here for some reason.

Now to find recipes. 

Would mostly like to do kielbasa/polish type sausage, sweeter brat type smoked and fresh, breakfast sausage (have those recipes already) and what we call pepperettes and you call I believe snack sticks.'

Have both a Masterbuilt and propane smoker.

Now on to reading more before the warm weather gets here.

Long ass winter up here

Thanks

Nav


----------



## navier (Mar 23, 2013)

also thanks for the template martin I am sure it is going to be a useful and accurate tool in my endeavors

Nav


----------



## navier (Mar 23, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> I only have about 10 Favorite Recipes and most were already converted. I didn't do them all. LOL


Are these 10 favorite recipes public knowledge on this site or favorite private recipes..lol

Nav


----------



## jarhead (Mar 23, 2013)

@Navier - Both, I don't think that I have any here yet. I'm playing with a recipe now. Gonna grind and dice tomorrow.

I'll post the results and recipe.


----------



## etmiller (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Martin,

I'm new to this forum.  This is a great tool!  I'm wondering if there's an unlocked version of this available if I wanted to edit a few things.  Thanks!

Best,

Eric


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2013)

etmiller said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.  This is a great tool!  I'm wondering if there's an unlocked version of this available if I wanted to edit a few things.  Thanks!
> 
> ...


Eric, evening....  You can edit the Ppm....  mouse over and click... change the Ppm to what ever you want...


----------



## etmiller (Nov 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Eric, evening....  You can edit the Ppm....  mouse over and click... change the Ppm to what ever you want...


Hi Dave,

I mean more robust changes - essentially getting under the hood.  I want to add things like costs and such so I'd need access to the formulas too.

Best,

Eric


----------



## navier (Nov 18, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm putting together a chart of volume to gram conversions for the most common herbs and spices used in sausage making and meat curing along with recommend amounts to start with when formulating new recipes. It should be done soon.
> 
> ~Martin


Hi Martin.

Did you ever complete this chart?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2013)

etmiller said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.  This is a great tool!  I'm wondering if there's an unlocked version of this available if I wanted to edit a few things.  Thanks!
> 
> ...



@etmiller

Hi Eric,

The spreadsheet isn't password protected...you should be able to unlock it.
If not, let me know.


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2013)

navier said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm putting together a chart of volume to gram conversions for the most common herbs and spices used in sausage making and meat curing along with recommend amounts to start with when formulating new recipes. It should be done soon.
> ...



@navier

I'm still working on it.
Keep in touch.


~Martin


----------



## etmiller (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Martin,

Thanks for the message.  There are a lot of cells that I can't get into so it _seems_ as if it's locked.  It won't allow you to see the formulas and such.

Best,

Eric


----------



## lilbuddha (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Martin-

Do you happen to have these files stored elsewhere now?  When I click on the links I receive an error that the hosting site is no longer in operation, so I was interested to see if the file is still available?

Take care,

Josh


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 12, 2014)

Links no good for me either, Martin. I guess I'm late to the party. I would like the files also. 

  Thanks for all you do.

Chuck


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm in the process of setting the files up elsewhere......Ubuntu One, the past host, has ceased operations.



~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 12, 2014)

@lilbuddha and @stovebolt,

I just moved the files to a new server.
Please let me know if you have any issues accessing them.



~Martin


----------



## shoebe (Jul 12, 2014)

Just found this today, wow this is great, thank you so much. Down loaded in Excel and works fine.


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, Martin.

Chuck


----------



## jpottsx1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm late to the game also, I was wondering if the *Sausage Making Common Ingredient Volume to Gram Converter was available? I see the DL is no longer active at *http://tvwbb.com/

Jeff


----------



## mike w (Nov 7, 2014)

Just found this, thanks for making it!


----------



## countryboy-q (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 26, 2017)

I've had a few folks PM me for the password to unlock the spreadsheet.
The password is "sausage", IIRC.
If that doesn't work for you, PM me and I can send an unlocked version.


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 26, 2017)

File in Microsoft Excel 2007-2013 .xlsx format: [ATTACHMENT=3271]RecipeTemplate.xlsx (19k. xlsx file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 27, 2017)

Good to see you're still around Martin.,


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

I have used & recommended your cure calculator hundreds of times.

Just want to say thanks!

Al


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 27, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> Good to see you're still around Martin.,






SmokinAl said:


> I have used & recommended your cure calculator hundreds of times.
> 
> Just want to say thanks!
> 
> Al



Thanks! :smile:


----------



## whistech (Mar 27, 2017)

Martin, my sincere thanks to you for sharing your Sausage and Curing Calculator.    

Thanks again,

Arlie


----------

